
Gamification in UX - UXstudio
https://uxstudioteam.com/ux-blog/gamification-in-ux/?utm_source=Hackernews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=distro
======
aldamiz
"enhancing motivational factors that help users through their journey and
adding some fun" agree with that! One of most surprising apps in this space is
Zenly, imo. They turned the find-a-friend boring concept into an amazing
experience.

